# help! What does morning sickness feel like?



## kcw81

Please describe your morning sickness to me! I am trying to figure out what is going on with me, I got cramping and really nauseous and threw up tonight and I can't tell if its morning sickness or something else is going on. I have not had any MS so far in the pregnancy. 
It happened immediately after DH and I had sex, which was the first time we did it since conception. I felt really bad cramps and just pain all down below in the whole lower GI area and then got dizzy and sweaty and sick. No blood. 
Do cramps accompany your MS? Does anyone get cramps after they have sex? I am nervous and confused.
:shrug:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Morning sickness can be anytime of day its stupid how they gave it the name morning sickness, Its basicly nausea and vomiting for me with my second daughter i had it day and night somethings i could eat and others would just make extremely sick it went away when i was about 6 months pregnant with her but did not start till i was about 3 months along:thumbup: This time i havent really thrown up but some stuff is turning my stomach after i eat and some smells are making me kind of queezy , Hope this offers some answers hun:hugs:


----------



## littleD

I`m 11+5 and so far have never been sick but have felt extremely sick, almost to the point when i`m eating i`ve had to really divert my attention so that i`m not physically sick. and i`ve had it all times day and night. they best way i can describe it is that it feels like they kind of sickness you have whe you`re hungover xx


----------



## xLuciax

I feel sick in the afternoon not thrown up but if I eat KFC or nandos chicken oh boy I fele like death!!!


----------



## Expat

Have you ever either been really ill on a certain alcohol or had food poisoning with a certain food and then afterwards when you think or smell that alcohol or food you almost want to retch? 
For me it's like that but amplified. I'm not actually sick but sometimes as I'm eating I want to be a child and actually retch right there (oh that is such a yummy image!) (Sorry!). 

The cramps are probably more due to you being tense during sex because you're worried... the sickness can come on at any point during the day but maybe your hormones are going crazy after sex and making it a little worse? 

Just an idea - try it again - then you can see if it always happens and your husband can have a happy evening!  

xx


----------



## debsbaby

The cramps sound more like something else. 

Morning sickness is like the other ladies described. Highly sensitive to smells and food and feeling like you are about to throw up.


----------



## barbarap

i have to ask you a personal question. did you orgasm during sex?
i did 2 weeks ago and had the worst cramps immediately after. I've read that the orgasm causes the uterus to contract and that's what the cramps are.
i'm going to go without for a while...


----------



## sue247

Ms for me if like i am constantly on a boat or suffering from travel sickness. Contantly queasy and sometimes gets so bad i have to throw up.


----------



## kcw81

Thanks everyone for sharing. MS sounds horrible. Yes I have had alcohol hangover and I guess this sickness did remind me of that! Where you just wish it would be over. Last night it was awful because I would dry heave but nothing came out so I had to drink water to actually throw something up (which makes it feel better). I laid on the bathroom floor next to the toilet till my head stopped spinning. So yes, that is a lot like bad hangovers! As to why this was brought on by sex I have no idea. I feel a little better today but still crampy.

*Barbarap and Expat *- thank you for addressing the cramp part of my problem. I did indeed orgasm a few times. So this might cause cramps? Maybe I would need to either avoid orgasms with sex ( no fun for me) or avoid sex all together (no fun for anyone!). *Barbarap *- Are you going to abstain from sex until baby arrives? 
*Expat* that makes sense to try one more time and see if it happens again but I am scared that it might because it was awful! I am just glad that so far no blood happened.


----------



## Expat

kcw81 said:


> *Barbarap and Expat *- thank you for addressing the cramp part of my problem. I did indeed orgasm a few times. So this might cause cramps? Maybe I would need to either avoid orgasms with sex ( no fun for me) or avoid sex all together (no fun for anyone!). *Barbarap *- Are you going to abstain from sex until baby arrives?
> *Expat* that makes sense to try one more time and see if it happens again but I am scared that it might because it was awful! I am just glad that so far no blood happened.

I really don't think anyone should give advice - mainly because none of us really know much more than the next person :wacko: - but I feel that you shouldn't really give up sex for 9 months because you're worried - it will only alienate your OH and maybe even put distance between you both... Are the cramps better?? I have to say that when I orgasm my uterus definitely contracts and I can really feel it - I totally freaked out the first time thinking I was going to squidge the bean out :haha: but feel much better since I spoke to my ob/gyn - would it be possible for you to see someone and ask them about your situation? 

Whatever you decide I really hope it's all okay... xxx


----------



## Trying4ababy

For me I was sick pretty much 24/7 for about 12 weeks. As soon as I would eat I was running to the bathroom to throw up.


----------



## kcw81

EXpat - Yeah I think I will see how things go and see if I can make it to maybe like 12 weeks, and then try again. thet way at least I know I am past the time of my MMC last time. I agree 9 months is WAY too long to go without.


----------



## Nessicle

me and OH had sex for the first time in 2 months last week and I have to be honest I didnt enjoy it - i was paranoid about spotting after sex and didnt feel comfortable orgasming cos of the cramps. I got cramps for a while after too.

AS for MS - do you get travel sick? If so that's what mine feels like - like constant motion sickness, certain smells can make it worse and even just imagining certain foods turns my tummy but in general mine is all day. It comes and goes in waves. Up until yesterday I hadn't actually been sick though and I think I was yesterday cos of something I ate that my tummy didnt like. I struggle to even drink water with my nausea and then headaches become a problem lol


----------



## debsbaby

I am feeling worried because my illness has continued to gradually worsen and I had thought I would be better off by now. Ugh. I am hoping it begins to feel better soon.


----------

